# Removing popcorn ceiling



## weekender (Aug 15, 2005)

has anyone ever removed popcorn ceiling texture.
if so how easy is it and how does it look afterwards.
does the ceiling still need a coat of spackle?


----------



## Kevin (Apr 26, 2005)

I've used a garden sprayer full of water to soak it down, and a 6" putty knife to scrape it off when wet. (hint - use a cookie sheet in one hand, and the putty knife in the other). It looked good after a light sanding and a fresh coat of paint (with some minor touchups).


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I've removed lots of popcorn. The easiest part of the job is the removal of the popcorn, the more dificult part is what you do with the ceiling afterwards.

To remove the popcorn: Get a plastic tarp and lay it down on the floor, something to stand on, get a pump sprayer, fill it with hot water. Spray the ceiling in sections, maybe 8'x8' or whatever you find you can work with through trial and error. Let it sit for 5-15 minutes (trial and error) then scrape off in big sections with the biggest drywall knife that works for you. (3 inch - 14 inch, you will discover what you can get away with). Spray another section while you are removing the current section, by the time you get done with the current section the next section will be ready to remove. Pull the tarp over to the next section and scrape it.

If you are doing everything right it won't take that long to remove it all.

If you are putting up another texture on the ceiling you are all set, just let it dry and go over it with a drywall knife, pulling it over the ceiling finding any spots that need to be flicked off with the knife.

If you are wanting a smooth ceiling then you will have to skim coat afterwards. I find that to be the hardest part of the whole project.


----------



## weekender (Aug 15, 2005)

Thanks for the advise. 
Are home builders still using the pop corn ceilings or is this aa thing of the past.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Alcoholics Anonymous?

Bob


----------



## housedocs (Jan 10, 2005)

Popcorn has pretty much gone the way of gas that's less than $2 a gal. Most new home builders are going with either a knock-down or just a splatter on the ceilings these days ceiling. At least in this part of the country.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

weekender said:


> Thanks for the advise.
> Are home builders still using the pop corn ceilings or is this aa thing of the past.


In my market it is a thing of the past. 

My father in law in rural upstate New York still gets hired as side jobs to put them in.


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

I'm still seeing popcorn on new construction down here. Most of the high end homes are getting knockdown, but some come with popcorn as a cheap alternative. 

Follow Mike Finley's advice....that's exactly how I do it, and it's cake to remove. Hell, sometimes painting popcorn will take it down for you too, lol!! 

Forgot to mention...I'm a little lazier. I put plastic down over the whole floor and then just wrap it up and throw it away when done...Good luck! :Thumbs:


----------



## BUILDER1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Don't waste your time or money trying to repair it. Demo the old sheetrock and install new. It's faster, cleaner, and cheaper.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

This subject is so old that I'm suprised at how many old dudes responded, must be bored. 

The answer is in the archives. Old members, please direct them there. 
New guys, if you have a new solution please post it.

A popcorn removal system could be a business unto itself. Hmmmm! No/No, down boy!


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Teetorbilt said:


> The answer is in the archives. Old members, please direct them there.
> New guys, if you have a new solution please post it.


Is Nate running out of disc space? I don't know about anybody else but I'm here to discuss stuff, not direct people to the archives, you never know what new information a new member might post, I'd rather have that opportunity available than just have a collection of old posts to search through.


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks Mike because i couldn't find the archives. > I don't know if this has been brought up before but in my area some of the popcorn from the 60's contains the "A" word. I think as contractors it is better to be informed than to stick your head in the sand.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Archives can be found at the bottom of the page. Asbestos in popcorn is a new one for me. Is this subtantiated anywhere?


----------



## RJS123 (Aug 7, 2005)

Yeah, I've heard of it here in Oklahoma City. Guess its something that can be tested for and then decided on. I have never seen or heard of anyone testing 'popcorn' though. It may be a sign of the times...when in doubt test?
R


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

RJS said:


> Yeah, I've heard of it here in Oklahoma City. Guess its something that can be tested for and then decided on. I have never seen or heard of anyone testing 'popcorn' though. It may be a sign of the times...when in doubt test?
> R


I always heard that too. Never tested it, but wear respirators when removing. Also wet it down to keep dust at a minimum.


----------

